# New HP Android Tablets - coming soon



## maries

I've been waiting (not so patiently) for info on this and the others that are coming out (in November). The link below gives out a little more info on the Slate 8 Pro:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1004191-REG/hp_hp_slate_8_pro_7600_16gb_slate_8_pro.html
On the main page it has an expected available date the end of November but has this available for pre-order. I'm not sure if this is what I want for my first Android but wanted to share this info for other Android users.

Here is a little info (very little - unfortunately) on the others.
http://www8.hp.com/us/en/ads/new-products/slate-7-hd.html
I am thinking of maybe the 7HD but haven't found any info on this one yet to know the price to compare it to the above or others that I have looked at yet.


----------



## Zungha

Is this available now?


----------



## maries

The bhphoto link lists it as available for pre-order with an available date the end of November. The HP site just states November which is half over with so I am hoping for something soon. At least the one link gave a price for the 8Pro.  There has been very little info although some earlier articles about the set of new HP tablets.  I want to buy an Android tablet to test out Android and their apps with the hope of getting away from Apple stuff that seems over priced.  I'm not sure the 8Pro is the one for my first Android so I'm interested in the others. Dell has a new Android 8" with a good price but their 8" windows tablet is getting better reviews. I like the 8" size better than a 7".


----------



## maries

HP updated their site listing the Slate8 Pro for sale now.
http://www.shopping.hp.com/en_US/home-office/-/products/Tablets/Slate/F4C55UA?HP-Slate8-Pro&jumpid=cp_r163_us/new-pcs/slate8pro/buynow
Maybe the others will be listed soon. I'm more interested in the 7HD for my first Android but waiting for more info on that to decide between that and the other options out there.


----------

